# Husky LGT 2654 and the K46 issue



## neurotopia (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi there. I bought the above with the hydrostatic transmission/k46 transaxle. Foolishly, as I didn't know any better or realize that the hills on my property would kill it. Oh well, Lowe's had a sale.

I'm going to search through here and look for solutions, but if anybody happens to know what options are out there besides the k66 upgrade package on RJR Tractor which is crazy expensive? I can swap a transmission out myself, I've done similar work on cars. 

I don't mind buying a new transmission but I'd like to know what's most compatible/easiest to do. I'm trying to get this done quickly and cheaply. 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Best,and easiest,is the K66 upgrade.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can get a new K66Y transaxle on ebay for $354.


----------



## neurotopia (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks guys. So I just need hubs/tires to accommodate the larger axle? No concerns about modifying the frame for the increased torque? Will it work with the pistol grip throttle? I don't have the pedal.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The linkage should work,on the K66,and the extra torque is not a problem.
If yours has the 5 bolt rims(like mine),then all you need are the hubs.


----------



## neurotopia (Apr 9, 2017)

jhngardner367 said:


> The linkage should work,on the K66,and the extra torque is not a problem.
> If yours has the 5 bolt rims(like mine),then all you need are the hubs.


Thanks man. If you have any recs for where to acquire new hubs I'm all ears!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If they're 1" diameter , or 1&1/8" diameter centers,you can get them on ebay,or from sears.


----------



## neurotopia (Apr 9, 2017)

I love this place. Thanks!!!


----------

